# Long Shot, but... Does anyone here still have a Gillette Atra Plus?



## PhotoXopher (Sep 11, 2009)

I need one for my collection! It was the first razor I ever bought and would love to have one again - mine got lost in the move apparently.

Looks like this (or similar, they changed slightly over the years), please check your drawers and cabinets!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 11, 2009)

(Is there supposed to be a picture?)


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 11, 2009)

I take it there's not one showing up?

I'll try and find another - sorry.


----------



## Randall Ellis (Sep 11, 2009)

You might try the Badger and Blade forum - all good razor people over there  

- Randy


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks, I'm a member and have a wanted ad posted there as well 

I used to have quite a collection but I sold off a lot of the more rare pieces to get my first DSLR setup.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 11, 2009)

I wonder if that's how I'm gonna be about my Schick Quattro for men (the blades are much better) when time goes by.


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 11, 2009)

razors are worth money ? :O
someone should have told me earlier!!
i threw away about 5 razors.. i could have kept them fir 20 years then sold them


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I think I just might have one.  Probably would need a good cleaning though.  I'll let you know.

Jerry


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 11, 2009)

Who would have known there was a site for razors? Glad to know. Maybe I'll be able to find a Tracer FX one.

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I found it and it does need a good cleaning.  At least it looks just like the pictures...


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 11, 2009)

If it's just dirty and in good shape I'll buy it from ya. 

After collecting razors that are almost 100 years old (some older) you get pretty good at it


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 12, 2009)

Gillette Atra Plus Metal Handle Vintage Classic RARE - eBay (item 130325350439 end time Sep-15-09 18:58:10 PDT)
oh my...

$85 for a raor!!!
bugger that lol.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not paying $80 for a $3 razor 

Well, at least not until I've exhausted every conceivable other option!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 12, 2009)

People collect the oddest things.  (This isn't meant to be insulting, I have bottlecaps in my drawer at work...)


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 12, 2009)

Is it even more odd when I actally use these old razors?


----------



## manaheim (Sep 12, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> Is it even more odd when I actally use these old razors?


 
No, that makes it less odd in my book... oddly enough.


----------



## Randall Ellis (Sep 12, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> Is it even more odd when I actally use these old razors?



I certainly hope not! My razor is as old as me 

- Randy


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome, glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## mikemicki (Sep 12, 2009)

I thought that razor looked familiar.  I still got mine.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 12, 2009)

That's just mean Mike.... Funny though...


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 12, 2009)

That's the one too dang it.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Oct 30, 2009)

Let's try this again... I thought I had one but after I gave my address the communication stopped. 

Anyone?


----------



## Buckster (Oct 30, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> Let's try this again... I thought I had one but after I gave my address the communication stopped.
> 
> Anyone?


Dude, you seem like a nice enough guy, but after reading this thread, if I find one of those in some drawer or one of my boxes of old stuff in the garage, I'm putting it on the 'bay and getting $80+!  :mrgreen:  In fact, I wonder if that's why "the communication stopped"?

On second thought, if you were willing to get close to that, I'd probably do you a favor because of our common interest here, but...  How close are you willing to get to the ebay market rate?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Oct 30, 2009)

eBay market rate is more like $40 for one never opened, I've never seen the $80 ones sell, ever.


----------



## Yemme (Oct 30, 2009)

Are you people serious.. for real.  eBay a razor....  Get a new high tech one. Wow, men really are sentimental and doesn't have to be an electronic.

N0YZE :hug::


----------

